# Enterprise NX-01 Refit coming from Polar Lights



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I'm not a fan of the show or the ship, but I came across this article. Apparently, Polar Lights will be re-releasing the 1:1000 scale NX-01, but will also include with it parts to build the "refit" version of it as designed by Enterprise series production designer Doug Drexler. More info in the link below.

http://www.thetrekcollective.com/2013/02/round-2-round-up-nx-refit-cometh.html


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Lots of nice stuff to look forward to from Polar Lights this year. The NX-01 Refit and 1/1000 Enterprise/Botany Bay kits are tops on my list. And the 1/2500 Cadet scale TOS 3 ship set is a close second; if only because I wish they'd re-release the original 3 Ship Set which was the same ships in 1/1400 scale.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

A question I don't think anyone has thought to ask is, have the molds for the 1000 scale NX been altered permanetly or did they just create molds for the extra pieces????


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> A question I don't think anyone has thought to ask is, have the molds for the 1000 scale NX been altered permanetly or did they just create molds for the extra pieces????


It says you can build it either way with this kit, so I imagine the original molds were used.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

So howzabout an add-on kit for those of us with a spare 1/350 version?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've never cared for the NX-01 itself as seen onscreen, but the refit version has me curious. I think it's an improvement and I'd like to try some modifications on it just to see how it would come out. I could see it as an alternate timeline design.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Just an FYI, but Doug Drexler states on his site that the refit is what would have happenef to the NX-01 had the show gone into another season. So I guess the model is semi-cannon.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I read the same thing. I will say that I while I was completely turned off by the show in its first season, I did get back into it in the 4th season and was disappointed by the cancellation. Reading what Doug had in mind, it makes me think season 5 would've been a continuation of a pretty good series. I wonder if they ever considered continuing the series in another medium, say in comic books, much like Joss Whedon did with his Buffy series. A lot of Buffy fans praise the "Buffy Season 8" comics. Would be nice to see something similar for Enterprise.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've never had anything good to say about the series itself, but some of the hardware was interesting. I particularly liked the Romulan warships although they didn't look anything like pre TOS designs. They looked much more like what the warbirds could have looked like in the TMP era.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

GSaum said:


> I read the same thing. I will say that I while I was completely turned off by the show in its first season, I did get back into it in the 4th season and was disappointed by the cancellation. Reading what Doug had in mind, it makes me think season 5 would've been a continuation of a pretty good series. I wonder if they ever considered continuing the series in another medium, say in comic books, much like Joss Whedon did with his Buffy series. A lot of Buffy fans praise the "Buffy Season 8" comics. Would be nice to see something similar for Enterprise.


It was not a very good show, but I watched now and then anyway. The ending was horrific and really put me off Trek for a long while. It made me join the ranks of the 'Berman-haters'.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

The whole series struck me as fanwank and not like what decent writers would pen. That said it occasionally had some interesting ideas. While I cringed at the idea of Hoshi being unnerved by space travel (or something like that) I liked the idea of her being an adept linguist. It was more like something that could have been with Uhura if she had been fleshed out more.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Captain April said:


> So howzabout an add-on kit for those of us with a spare 1/350 version?


No need to fear, the Refit kit is in the works and will
be available to all those 350 lovers out there...

I'll post some pics sometime soon to show off
some parts...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> The whole series struck me as fanwank and not like what decent writers would pen. That said it occasionally had some interesting ideas...


That's how I felt about most of _The Next Generation_, and what little I saw of _Deep Space Nine_ and _Voyager_. Watching those shows, it seemed (to me) like a bunch of adults dressing up and _playing_ Star Trek rather than _living_ it. Admittedly, _Enterprise_ wasn't much better at times, but I liked the premise of Starfleet taking it's first steps towards deep space exploration. The show nearly lost me with the full-season story arcs in the second and third seasons, the jazzed-up fourth season was clearly an attempt to pander to fans of all of the previous Trek incarnations, and there's no excuse whatsoever for the final episode. Still, I enjoyed Enterprise far more than any of the other Trek series' except for the first, the best, the _original_ series. And, yes, I fully acknowledge I'm in a very small minority.

Back to the main topic, I'm really looking forward to the NX-01 Refit kit; I wish they'd included this configuration in the fourth season of the series. I wonder if the registry will read "NX-01-A"...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> That's how I felt about most of _The Next Generation_, and what little I saw of _Deep Space Nine_ and _Voyager_. Watching those shows, it seemed (to me) like a bunch of adults dressing up and _playing_ Star Trek rather than _living_ it. Admittedly, _Enterprise_ wasn't much better at times, but I liked the premise of Starfleet taking it's first steps towards deep space exploration. The show nearly lost me with the full-season story arcs in the second and third seasons, the jazzed-up fourth season was clearly an attempt to pander to fans of all of the previous Trek incarnations, and there's no excuse whatsoever for the final episode. Still, I enjoyed Enterprise far more than any of the other Trek series' except for the first, the best, the _original_ series. And, yes, I fully acknowledge I'm in a very small minority.
> 
> Back to the main topic, I'm really looking forward to the NX-01 Refit kit; I wish they'd included this configuration in the fourth season of the series. I wonder if the registry will read "NX-01-A"...


It will still be the "NX-01" The reason we had "NCC-1701-A" is because the original 1701 had been destroyed.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

kenlee said:


> It will still be the "NX-01" The reason we had "NCC-1701-A" is because the original 1701 had been destroyed.


I thought so, but wasn't sure. After all, the NCC-1701-B, NCC-1701-C, NCC-1701-D, and NCC-1701-E were all different ships from the ones that preceded them that had the name Enterprise, and not refitted ships, so I wasn't sure what the protocol was with regards to registry numbers.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The refit version definitely makes me like this ship a lot more!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I thought so, but wasn't sure. After all, the NCC-1701-B, NCC-1701-C, NCC-1701-D, and NCC-1701-E were all different ships from the ones that preceded them that had the name Enterprise, and not refitted ships, so I wasn't sure what the protocol was with regards to registry numbers.


When the TOS Enterprise underwent the drastic refit (for the movies) it still kept the same number. My question is whether keeping the NX prefix since the ship was in active service instead of being a prototype in testing.
The Excelsior changed fron NX-2000 to NCC-2000 when it became active, but the DS-9 Defiant kept the NX even when Starfleet was building sister ships o fthe same class. It also did not have an 'A' after the original one was destroyed by the Breen and was replaced with a renamed sister ship (as was the Enterprise in ST4, but it had the 'A' added)
I know repainting an SFX model adds cost, but they really seem to be all over the place on this.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

As I see it 1701 kept the name after the refit as it was the same ship it was then destroyed and the crew was honoured after saving Earth by being given a new ship with the same name the registry and the suffix added for the iconic ship and crew to continue this. In the real world the film and TV makers needed to keep the hook of the ship for a new ship in the movies and to give the fans something to connect to in TNG which was a big gamble using a totally new crew

The defiant was never the star of DS9 nor did it have a legacy to live upto so when they transfered the name to a new ship there was no need to add no bloody A,B,C or D  as for changing it they were in the middle of a galactic war I doubt anyone had much time for changing registry codes

The NX-01 I would consider experimental until the end of It's first extended shakedown cruise as the first of a new class, although I think there is an arguement that Columbia should have had a NCC code and after it was launched Enterprise should have also been updated with an NCC 

This is all just my opinion feel free to agree or disagree


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I know repainting an SFX model adds cost, but they really seem to be all over the place on this.


Gee, you don't think they were...*gasp*...just making it all up as they went, do you?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The case of the Defiant wasn't just a matter of repainting a model, it's a matter of rendering every bit of stock footage instantly unusable, so the cost of repainting the model is just the start of that merry-go-round; you just put yourself in the position of having to reshoot every shot of the Defiant you might need in the upcoming shows, spending more money and taking up more of your effects team's time when they could better spend their time coming up with new stuff instead of reshooting old stuff.

As for the Enterprise and Columbia both having NX registries, keep in mind that in that era, the registry indicated the class of the ship, much like the US Navy, and during Archer's time, the Enterprise and Columbia were, as Archer clearly said on screen and as indicated on the dedication plaque, "NX Class Starship(s)". Don't question it, it was stated on screen, so we're stuck with it.

We can only assume at this point that at some point after Starfleet transitioned from an Earth-only organization to a Federation organization, the rules for starship registries changed rather significantly, to more closely resemble present day aviation tail numbers, resulting in "NX" changing meaning to indicate an experimental prototype ship design.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Zombie, you mean 'it was only a TV show'??! Step away from the
hippie weed, bro!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Buc said:


> Zombie, you mean 'it was only a TV show'??! Step away from the hippie weed, bro!!


That's only for...uhhh...medicinal purposes...I swear! :dude:


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I guess they just want to cut into some of the success that Starcraft was having selling the conversion kit. They turn out nicely...


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Sweet. I will build mine... eventually! I'll also buy the PL NX refit as well. You can never have too many models in your stash!

Rob


----------

